# Timeshare Trade In - Okay??



## AbbyCat (Feb 14, 2014)

We recently attended a time share presentation Blue Bay, Mexico and used our existing timeshare to trade against the new one offered.  We accepted, signed the contract.  A timeshare equity service company now wants us to send money for the transfer, copies of our licences, deed, etc. so initiate the process.  We are worried that there will be more expenses coming but the rep from equity service company is a bit vague, said she didn't realize our info would be sent to an escrow company.  Any advice??


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2014)

Chances are that you now own TWO timeshares - these "deals" do not have a good reputation...

I am highly suspicious of the "Equity Service."

The whole thing sounds like a scam.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 14, 2014)

AbbyCat said:


> We recently attended a time share presentation Blue Bay, Mexico and used our existing timeshare to trade against the new one offered.  We accepted, signed the contract.  A timeshare equity service company now wants us to send money for the transfer, copies of our licences, deed, etc. so initiate the process.  We are worried that there will be more expenses coming but the rep from equity service company is a bit vague, said she didn't realize our info would be sent to an escrow company.  Any advice??


There are some TS companies which take one of their TS in trade when buying a different ( more costly) TS from the same company. That said many times when a company says they will take your current TS from you so you can buy one of their TS, you end up with both TS. This is often the case with the TS companies selling mexican TS. 

No advice about what to do. Sorry


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 14, 2014)

Do NOT do this.  It's just a scam because your timeshare isn't worth anything, most likely, so they will not be able to sell it.  You will send this money to an entity who will pocket the cash and do nothing.  This happened to someone I know, and no matter what warnings I gave, he did it anyway.  Now he owns two timeshares, and there was $0 equity in the one he already owned, so they didn't want his old timeshare.


----------



## Tia (Feb 15, 2014)

Agree it's a scam to get more $ from you, and then most likely you will  end up with both ts anyway. Happened to someone we know also.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 15, 2014)

What SPECIFICALLY does the contract say about the timeshare trade in?  IMO, if it's not specifically outlined in the contract that they will take your timeshare, then, IMO, you will end up stuck with both.


----------



## AbbyCat (Feb 20, 2014)

*Timeshare Cancellation Companies*

Has anyone had any success with a timeshare cancellation company?  We recently traded a timeshare on a different one in Mexico.  We thought the resort was buying our original timeshare but are only transferring it through Timeshare Equity Service.  They are not answering our questions to what happens after they get our membership contract and money but we did sign the contract and now the pressure is on.  We are nervous about going through with it because there are no answers coming from the Equity Service People only demands to get the money there asap.  We know we've been scammed.  It is in Mexico!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2014)

If you sign up for a cancellation company - you will just get scammed AGAIN!


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 20, 2014)

What does the contract say?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2014)

To the OP sound like a scam.  Be very careful.


----------



## presley (Feb 20, 2014)

AbbyCat said:


> We know we've been scammed.  It is in Mexico!



Don't answer any of their future contacts and don't give them any money.  Consider whatever you've already paid lost and move on.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 20, 2014)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-scam-advice-and-help.html


----------



## d2r4s (Feb 20, 2014)

*Trading in your time share*

I would agree that it is generally a bad deal to trade in your time share for a new one whether or not the company in Florida is legitamate or not.  

I own a time share in Mexico and did trade in my time share to take advantage of a real or imagined large deduction in the price of upgrading.  I actually did it twice with two different time shares that I own.

As far as the company which was suppose to take my time share for a fee, well I don't trust anyone to begin with.  I gave them a couple of dollars to give me a letter that I completed my end of the bargin, since keep in mind you probably signed a form to complete the transaction subject to lossing what ever they gave you on trade in if the transaction is not complete. 

In the case of my first trade in I called another time share company where I own and asked if the would like to have the two weeks back that I used to trade in and bingo they took them back at no cost to me.  I owned them for over 25 years and felt I got my value out of them

In the case of the second one I did the same and paid a few bucks and received a letter that I completed my transaction.  I am now in the process of giving them to a friend for the cost of transfering them as I also feel I got my use out of them.

In both cases I have reduced my maintenance fees to be used for other things.



John


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 21, 2014)

One of my Shell contracts I purchased on EBay was a trade-in from some suckered schmo that Diamond Resorts subsequently dumped via one of the big eBay powersellers.


----------



## theo (Feb 21, 2014)

*When a "deal" is no deal at all...*

The problem with these so-called timeshare "trade in deals" in Mexico is that, regardless of the contract content, it is often nearly impossible to actually enforce contract performance. 
This "trade-in" lure is a relatively common sales ploy in Mexico; Grupo Mayan affiliates in particular have been specifically mentioned and identified as practicing the tactic. 

The "trade in" offer is just a baited hook, offering the unwary prey a grossly inflated alleged "trade in value" toward a new purchase (with it's own inflated numbers). For the lucky ones, actual disposition of the "trade in" gets handed over to a third party entity via PoA, for later "dumping" on eBay, where a few bucks can then be made on "closing costs", even if the timeshare itself sells at auction for pennies (...remember, no real value was ever actually given to the "trade in" in the first place). Of course, paying still more money out of pocket to complete a alleged "transfer" certainly has a foul aroma of its' own and is most likely just an associated second tier scam. For less fortunate customers, the "trade in"  is just simply ignored altogether, leaving the customer on the hook for both the old and the new timeshares.    

It's sad and unfortunate, but seeking any meaningful action or resolution from what passes for a (...ahem) "legal system" in Mexico is very likely to just be an exercise in futility.


----------



## PeakRunner (Feb 21, 2014)

Some years ago we did successfully trade up from Sheraton PGA Golf Resort to Sheraton Vistana Villages. The transfer and upgrade was uneventful, handled by Sheraton. Wyndham would probably do a trade-up honestly. But I would not trust third parties at all.


----------



## theo (Feb 21, 2014)

*Comparing apples and oranges...*



PeakRunner said:


> Some years ago we did successfully trade up from Sheraton PGA Golf Resort to Sheraton Vistana Villages. The transfer and upgrade was uneventful, handled by Sheraton. Wyndham would probably do a trade-up honestly. But I would not trust third parties at all.



With all due respect, a intra-system "trade up" conducted entirely within a U.S. timeshare "chain" established and operating entirely within the USA is very distinctly different from a "trade in" (...of who knows what or where, btw) conducted in Mexico, which is the OP's actual described situation. The two scenarios are about as different from one another as night is from day. OP also mentioned a deed being requested for the "traded in" week, so the "traded in" week is presumably not a Mexican RTU and presumably not even located in Mexico at all.  

The absence of any legal recourse, accountability or leverage (or any other effective avenue for contract performance enforcement) in a Mexican "trade in" transaction is a complete "show stopper", IMnsHO. PROFECO would likely have no real interest or leverage either, particularly if the accepted "trade in" was located outside Mexico. A deeded timeshare would obviously require the preparation and recording of a valid new deed in its' own country (as surely occurred in your cited instance) before the old ownership would actually be lawfully transferred. Good luck getting some obscure Mexican third party entity to ever bother to undertake and / or successfully complete that effort for a deeded ownership in the U.S. or Canada (...or anywhere else, for that matter).


----------



## MN2Travel (Mar 4, 2014)

*trade in's*

We did a trade in of 2 other timeshares toward one at Grand Mayan (Grupo Mayan). Everything went fine. It took quite a while though. While it may have had no value towards the price as others have said, it was a good deal for us because we no longer used them and they had no trading value. We had previously tried to sell them, but received no response. For us, it was a matter of getting rid of them so we didn't have to pay the maintenance fees for something that we weren't going to use. I know that there are companies that do say they are going to take it, but then something happens and it never takes place. Just my opinion. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 6, 2015)

I am glad I found this older thread as I am in the process of acquiring one of these traded in timeshare weeks and it has given me more insight into the whole scenario. I wasn't understanding the whole process but it is slowly coming together for me.


----------

